# Belkin wireless print server



## trecanyke (Jan 15, 2006)

Does any one know how to configure my imac g5 so that it can pick up the Belkin print server?  The instructions/disc provided with it so not seem to have anything to do with Macs.

Cheers


----------



## gsahli (Jan 15, 2006)

While I download your print server manual, can you tell me the printer model?
It's the F1UP0001 print server, right?


----------



## trecanyke (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, it is that model.


----------



## gsahli (Jan 16, 2006)

When you set up in OS X Printer Setup, use IP > LPD and enter lp1 for queue name, as well as IP address.

I asked for your printer model because you must have a postscript printer or have a CUPS driver for a non-postscript printer in order to print via network. Brother is the only manufacturer of non-postscript printers that provides CUPS drivers. You have to use third party CUPS drivers for all other non-postscript printers.  Gimp-Print (CUPS drivers) is included in Tiger/Panther to get around this problem for some models.


----------



## trecanyke (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks, but how do I find out the IP address of the printer?


----------



## gsahli (Jan 16, 2006)

Your print server should be the next number after any computers in your local network.
Example - you have two computers. You check in the network prefs of both and find they have IP addresses 192.168.1.2 and 192.168.1.3. The print server is almost certain to have address 192.168.1.4.
To check that this is right, you use your favorite browser and type this:
http://192.168.1.4
If you have it right, the setup page in the print server will come up in the browser.

Good luck.


----------



## trecanyke (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks, managed to get the ip address.  I now think that the problem is a lack of proper print driver.  There is no driver for my epson stylus photo r240 in the gimp drivers.  I have managed to locate the correct driver and it is now downloaded and sat on my desktop, how do I install it? (I'm really not very good with macs!?!?!


----------



## gsahli (Jan 17, 2006)

Not sure I know what you mean by correct driver. No driver from Epson will work for network printing. I think you need to try the Gimp-Print r210 driver.


----------



## Kike (Oct 20, 2006)

Mac printer configuration using Belkin Printer Server F1UP0001 follow these steps:
1- Download 2 programs at  http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/
2- Install ESPGS 7.07.1.ppc.dmg, first (Also, works with Intel )
3- Install HPIJS-Foomatic 2.0.2 ppc.dmg (Also, works with Intel )
4-Hopefully your printer is listed here: http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/SupportedPrinters.html
5-Open Printer Setup Utility/Add printer/Select IP Printer/Protocol:LPD/Address:192.168.0.1xx(Printer Server IP assigned by your router)
6- Queue: According to Belkin if you connect your USB printer to Printer 1= lp1,
if you connect to Printer 2 = lp2, in my case, I connected it to Printer 1 so queue is as follows: lp1  
Also, it worked this way:  lp1_on_192_168_0_1xx
7- Print using: Look for the manufacturer and model of your printer, then click ADD
Note: If your printer is not listed(step 4) try these universal and ppc drivers at http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3 .  Tested with Mac OS 10.4.5 Intel and 10.2.8 PPC.
Note: For Mac 10.2.8 PPC step 5: Open Print Center/Choose IP Printing/Printer's Address: 192.168.0.1xx.  Step 6: Uncheck Use default queue on server and write: lp1
Enjoy.


----------



## Kike (Oct 20, 2006)

Mac printer configuration using Belkin Printer Server F1UP0001 follow these steps:
1- Download 2 programs at  http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/
2- Install ESPGS 7.07.1.ppc.dmg, first (Also, works with Intel )
3- Install HPIJS-Foomatic 2.0.2 ppc.dmg (Also, works with Intel )
4-Hopefully your printer is listed here: http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/SupportedPrinters.html
5-Open Printer Setup Utility/Add printer/Select IP Printer/Protocol:LPD/Address:192.168.0.1xx(Printer Server IP assigned by your router)
6- Queue: According to Belkin if you connect your USB printer to Printer 1= lp1,
if you connect to Printer 2 = lp2, in my case, I connected it to Printer 1 so queue is as follows: lp1  
Also, it worked this way:  lp1_on_192_168_0_1xx
7- Print using: Look for the manufacturer and model of your printer, then click ADD
Note: If your printer is not listed(step 4) try these universal and ppc drivers at http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3 . Hope it helps . Tested with Mac OS 10.4.5 Intel and 10.2.8 PPC.
Note: For Mac 10.2.8 PPC step 5: Open Print Center/Choose IP Printing/Printer's Address: 192.168.0.1xx.  Step 6: Uncheck Use default queue on server and write: lp1
Enjoy.


----------

